# Whats wrong with these trucks???



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking on E-bay last night and noticed that 
Hertz-penskie is latting go of a bunch of moving trucks .... actually very nice GMC Savanna 13 foot box vans...

looks like a very nice truck to carry around about 4 water heaters inside on on the left
with all my fittings and pipe racked up on the drivers side...

....the cost of the 
vans are about 8- 9k and have about 70...80,000 on them



any opinoins on either types of vans???


 











2003..only 25,000 miles, $7900.
anyone ever work out of one of these type cans??


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> Looking on E-bay last night and noticed that
> Hertz-penskie is latting go of a bunch of moving trucks .... actually very nice GMC Savanna 13 foot box vans...
> 
> looks like a very nice truck to carry around about 4 water heaters inside on on the left
> ...


 My dad loved his step van. He said it was one iof the best service trucks he worked out of.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thanks sewer rat*

so your dad likes that bread van.

and what do you think??..

honestly, 
the both look pretty nice for the price...

The big bread van scares me a little,
as far as getting around in the winter...
.

but it looks like it would be very very easy to 
haul around 4 heaters and still get into and out
of without having to crawl over stuff...

 my e350 ford van gets about 12 
and is mean to work out of

and I wonder what that bread van gets mpg...???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The step vans if newer get around 14 gpm so do the box trucks too. I like the step van better than the box truck they have a lower curb height so getting things on and off is easer. It is also a duely so it will get goot traction in the winter. 

best advice I can give you is find a local dealer that has step vans for sale and take one for a test drive. Then take out a box truck for a test drive.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a 2005 chevy box truck with a 12 foot spartan body. When it rained I got wet and so did my helper. I bought the van brand new and they could not get the cab to be leak free. Chevy kept blaming the aftermarket body. They said it was there problem but they just kept trying to band aid it. Go with the step van all alluminum body.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Step vans don't have much towing capacity. 

A dually gets much poorer traction on slick surfaces than a single rear wheel vehicle.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a big International step van that I used for plumbing houses. It was great, particularly since it was just the right height (back then) for loading docks. I could back up to a supply house dock and just run parts onto the truck and into the bins.

It was big enough that I could carry enough pipe on the roof for about five houses at a time. Lots of room for tubs inside between the bins.

But it had an auto trans and I couldn't keep it working. 

I also had a GMC step van that I used for sprinkler systems. It had those old granny gears in it - top speed was about fifty. But it would have been pretty good for service work. It was low enough to the ground to get into. 

It's true - they have lousy traction on ice. If you're on a slight sideways slope, they'll go sideways before they'll go forward.

These days, most plumbing supply houses don't have docks anymore.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You can break into those bread trucks with a claw hammer, they open up like a pop can.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*finally bought a truck*

check it out the new wheels.... 2006 with 42,000 on it...
and a alliminum tommy lift in back....

two days in a row I have driven 30 miles round trip
just to go get a water heater... never again


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

nice cube van!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

nice truck


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

nice!
is it gas or diesel?
what are you going to do inside?
what are you going to do outside?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I will post pics*



Turd Herder said:


> nice!
> is it gas or diesel?
> what are you going to do inside?
> what are you going to do outside?


it be gas, and no one else bid on it...!!!. 
economy must be damn slow...

I will be building a platform on the right side the full 12 foot length with room underneath it for 10 foot lengths of 4, 3, 2, and 1 1/2 inch pvc pipe and just wide enough to sit a 50 gal water heaters on top of the platform.....

the rest is still in the thinking phase...

the only problem I forsee is trying to remember to look out for overhead branches...


on the outside... you can go to the Rheem website and 
get a free full length vinyl ad with your name and all included.

they have them for vans and other size trucks......

all I gotto do is go to any sign shop and they can literally download it from
Rheem and paste it on my truck...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> it be gas, and no one else bid on it...!!!.


That be why...

Ready to buy an engine and tranny?:yes:

305? Oh Ya!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*well tell me more*



Redwood said:


> That be why...
> 
> Ready to buy an engine and tranny?:yes:
> 
> 305? Oh Ya!


Well , go ahead and tell me what you have heard
I am not too worried about one with 43k on it.

I wont get another deizel.... been down that road already

2006 Chevrolet Express 3500 Cutaway Cargo Van DRW (6.0L 8cyl ) with White Exterior, Gray Interior. Loaded with 6.0L V8 MPI Engine, Cloth Seats, AM/FM Radio, Air Conditioning, "Tommy Gate" Power Rear Liftgate, Dual Rear Wheels and more.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Well , tell me what you have heard..


Ummm want the receipts?:whistling2:

Been there done that...:yes:

I'll never buy another Jimmy...:no:

I just hope this POS holds together until Toyota comes out with a full size van...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thanks for the information*

If that is really the case, 
Perhaps I will buy the extended warranty
I will just have to wait and see...

their are plenty of them for sale 
with well over 100k on them., 

I think it will all be ok
for a good long while..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unload it before 100K its all downhill after that:yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*tomorrow is D-day*

except for getting de-cals on the truck , it is ready to go

It amazes me how much junk you can cram into a e-350 ford van over a 10 year period....

I threw away at least 50 lbs of dirt...

took out at least 200lbs of old copper covered in grit that got buried in the bottom of the van...

took out at least 2 of the orange trash bins of 1 1/2 pvc fittings

the new truck is ready to roll


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

I picked up a 14' GMC last October w/73K miles. Price was $7700. Had air/con, auto, 400ci. I don't worry too much about the mileage because it's a wash in the end with taxes paying the bill.
I picked up the shelving from a warehouse clearing house. adjustable shelving, 24"X6'X6' to do anything i want without the 2X4 & plywood look.
alot of compliments & walk-in like a mini warehouse. i have 5 30gal garbage cans with 3" & 4" pvc fits that aren't in the way, sewer machines tucked under, tripod for pipe threading. even bucket full of dig tools. it came with a towing package for excavators & backhoes. never go back to the van.
also have 4' ladder & 20' little giant for high places


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I am likeing it already*

I have 3 water heaters to put in tomorrow 
and it looks like I should be able to load them
up first thing in the morning and just keep going
till the day is through..... no more trips across town
to load and unload the dead heaters...

I think this one is going to get the same mileage as 
the 350 van did ...either way its a wash


----------



## Baber (May 20, 2010)

Congrads Mark!! Thats what we are doing with our service and commercial services trucks. And the 6.0 L (364ci) will do you just fine. The only thing that gets me about GM vans would be the front end. They are not as strong as a Ford. GM also has a single wall where Ford has a double wall in the cargo area, but since you have a cutaway you don't have to worry about it! 

And one more thing Mark, you have a rolling billboard there, USE IT!! 


Enjoy it Mark, let us know in a while how you like it!!


----------

